# I've just done my first audax



## A Nutter (14 Sep 2016)

It was tough! I completed the Penshaw Punisher (organised by Sunderland Clarion CC) Went off course a few times before the Garmin caught up on gps. 

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Banjo (14 Sep 2016)

Your doomed stop now while you still can.....


----------



## David L (16 Sep 2016)

Nice hilly one to start, tried them myself this year and they defiantly get addictive


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2016)

Did you win?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2016)

Quit while you still can.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did you win?


Everyone 'wins', except those whose levels of cynicism are elevated.


----------



## Banjo (17 Dec 2016)

I was first rider to finish on two 200 km audaxes recently.No podium or champagne though.

Both were DIY s ridden solo.


----------



## dan1981stu (6 Oct 2017)

Hi,

I need some advice on completing my first audax event. I've done some research and there to be lots of advice, but looking for more help to make sure I prepare properly? One area I particularly concerned about is back pain on longer training rides. I'm thinking I might need a bike fitting. Does anyone have any experience of this and/or could recommend any suppliers in the Manchester area? 

Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did you win?


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Oct 2017)

dan1981stu said:


> I need some advice on completing my first audax event. I've done some research and there to be lots of advice, but looking for more help to make sure I prepare properly?


Wade your way through this lot of 'Hints and Tips' on the Audax UK site.


----------

